# Baythroid and Intrepid



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone ever sprayed these together. I want the Baythroid for the 2nd spraying for stem maggots and the Intrepid if needed for armyworms . I sprayed for stem maggots today and will need the 2nd application in 7 to 10 days. I am seeing a few eggs for the army worms and may need to spray for them also. The Intrepid will give me some residual protection .


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Have you tried Besieged? It is supposed to give residual control for both. I have been using dimilin and lambda cy for a lower cost option.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

No , I have not . Thanks I will check on that.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I only have 34 acres so the cost is not really an issue. I did spray the Baythroid and Intrepid and it has seemed to work very well so far.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

broadriverhay, Try Mike Cousin at Cousin's Agri Center at Newberry 803-276-5750.

He is also a hay grower.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have known him for many years. I deal with Tommy his cousin , he does all my lime and P & K. He also delivers my liquid nitrogen.


----------

